# Transfer switch location



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi. I'm new on the site. I bought a 10kw portable generator and will be purchasing a transfer switch soon. In looking at the electical panels i have on our property to determine where to put the switch. I have one panel out front of the house which carries the mainpower disconnect and the well pump breakers. And I have another panel on backside of the house that has all the house breakers on it. The main pwr coming into the front panel appears to send out in parallel - one direction to those well breakers and the other direction to the house panel. I'm not positive where is best to connect so I have power to both the well and the house. Hopefully I've described that well enough. Thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you post up a picture of the main panel, the 1st one?

I can think of two options right now. 

1. If the feed from the POCO comes into the main panel you're going to have to put a transfer switch *in front* of the main panel. It'll have to be rated for whatever the load is - the panels, not the generator.

2. Can you put an interlock breaker on this main panel? That way you could energize the main panel and it would also feed the well pump and house.

You may want to consult an electrician.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, i uploaded that pic of the (main) front panel for you. Thanks for the input. yah electrician before proceeding for sure.. Gotta be absolutely sure on stuff like this.. or all the neighbors will think I'm shooting at c-4 again.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

The last pic i posted was practically useless my apologies so I have the cover off and the contents labeled on this one.. hope this helps anyone in giving advice on where to install either a transfer switch or interlocks?. The pic shown here is my front of house panel. The main service breaker is 200 amps. The rear house panel is quite far from this one... like about 100ft. thanks again for anyone's help / advise where to place my generator's feeds.. and whether to go transfer switch or interlocks..etc.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If you can find an interlock for that panel that is the place to do it. Otherwise, you may have to swap out the panel for one that will take an interlock - OR - you put in a transfer switch "upstream" from that panel.

The generator feeds will have to go to this panel so you might want it close to this location.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

aandpdan, are you an a and p mechanic? me too since '92. altho now it could stand for "almost with backup power". thanks for your help. think i will end up fabricating an interlock since this panel appears to be obsolete.. or at least i can't find a match to anything I'm seeing. If anyone is reading this, fabricating such a device is not recommended.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You're welcome.

Yup, I'm an A&P since 5/87.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I know it's quite an expense but why not have a new panel installed? It would make the backup power easier to install and would probably be safer and insurance friendly.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks tractornut,..I found a company, a Myers Power Products.com that manufactured the unit or sold it.. i found their name on a faded placard on the panel. pretty hilarious website .. none of the email contacts went anywhere. I will try the phone number tomorrow and see if wyatt earp answers. does anybody know what a new pedestal main panel might run installed? So lets see..i would I be buying a panel just so I can purchase a manufacturer's interlock...a common sense bracket that I can make and design with my eyes closed with scrap metal from my junk drawer? hmm there's got to be a better way. I'm pretty sure I can make room on this panel for a generator breaker and then maybe see if this Tombstone company has an interlock..


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The problem you might have, if you fabricate the interlock, is that your local inspector may not approve it - no UL listing.

Panels aren't that expensive.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

true. i guess that inspections wouldn't come into play until you're selling the house and a buyer does the home inspection.

I'm not sure at this point what I'm going to do. I really don't want to go the route of a new panel. 
The meter is on it as well so i imagine that will complicate and add expense. 

I have room for a generator breaker and interlock. That is frustrating. I called the panel manufacturer and they don't manufacture an interlock for it.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

kanoa50 said:


> true. i guess that inspections wouldn't come into play until you're selling the house and a buyer does the home inspection.
> 
> I'm not sure at this point what I'm going to do. I really don't want to go the route of a new panel.
> The meter is on it as well so i imagine that will complicate and add expense.
> ...


 If you ever sell the house and it becomes an issue, just take the interlock off.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Try: Generator InterLock Kit

They may have a "generic" option for you.


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

that's the same thing an electrician i talked to said today .. 

the only issue if done correctly.. one would want to remove that device AND gen breaker when putting the hs up for sale. 

I'll be looking into interlock kits. thanks all!


----------

